# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  Word explanation please

## Kamion

I

----------


## Friendy

CEO means Chief Executive Officer. In Russian they translate it as "the main adminisrator" so I guess he is doing some kind of administrative job.
Welfare mother is a single unemployed mother who receives welfare payment for her children(so, yes, she really "takes" tax-money from the government but I don't see anything negative in it, lol ).

----------


## Kamion

Ha ha, me neither. Thanks for the help Friendy! The reason for me being confused about "welfare mother", was that Mr Moore wrote about five guys that he called welfare mothers, and they were all chairmen and CEOs and so on. Now I realize that he used it in a sarcastic way, hence the negative.

----------


## smithnweson

its a little bit negative because here in the U.S. alot of people cheat the system and get welfare plus don't declare how much they earn honestly.  Some people need it genuinely, but generaly these are the poorest people in the U.S.

----------


## Kamion

Can some friend(l)y person out there tell me what "canister" means. I think it

----------


## Линдзи

A canister is a tubular container, basically.  Here's what dictionary.com has to say:   

> A usually cylindrical storage container, especially:
> A box or can of thin metal or plastic used for holding dry foodstuffs or cooking ingredients, such as flour or sugar. 
> A small plastic container used for storing a roll of film. 
> A tank that holds a pressurized gas, often worn on the back as part of a breathing apparatus. 
> A metallic cylinder packed with shot that are scattered when the cylinder is fired; a case shot. 
> The part of a gas mask that contains the filter for removing toxic agents from the air.

----------


## mike

> its a little bit negative because here in the U.S. alot of people cheat the system and get welfare plus don't declare how much they earn honestly.  Some people need it genuinely, but generaly these are the poorest people in the U.S.

 Got any statistics to back up the words "a lot of people cheat the system," or is it just some intuitive a priorism that only the right-wing are capable of receiving?  Excuse me for thinking you're full of fucking shit.  Let's find a statistic of how many people who "cheat the system" are rich guys evading their taxes and whining about welfare eating away at their income while their companies ask for another federal bailout to prevent them from being sunk by cheaper, superior imports.  Yeah, let's focus on the welfare given to people with no education or ability to get a better job and never complain that Boeing, Honeywell, Halliburton, etc. are more parasitic than all the poor people in the US combined.  Corporate welfare costs all of us a great deal of money as both taxpayers and consumers.  Individual welfare costs us almost nothing. 
Ahem 
Blow me, you stupid asshole.

----------


## BlackMage

* The 4.7 million families currently receiving Aid to Families with Dependent Children (AFDC) already have spent, on average, six-and-a-half years on welfare.
    * When past and estimated future receipts of AFDC are combined, the estimated average length of stay on AFDC, among those families currently receiving benefits, is 13 years.
    * Among the 4.7 million families currently receiving AFDC, over 90 percent will spend over two years on the AFDC caseload. More than 75 percent will spend over five years on AFDC. 
Because, you know, nobody leeches off of the government.

----------


## Линдзи

> * The 4.7 million families currently receiving Aid to Families with Dependent Children (AFDC) already have spent, on average, six-and-a-half years on welfare.
>     * When past and estimated future receipts of AFDC are combined, the estimated average length of stay on AFDC, among those families currently receiving benefits, is 13 years.
>     * Among the 4.7 million families currently receiving AFDC, over 90 percent will spend over two years on the AFDC caseload. More than 75 percent will spend over five years on AFDC. 
> Because, you know, nobody leeches off of the government.

 I thought you were against raising the minimum wage, BM?  If the minimum wage represented a living wage, more people would be willing to work.  Currently there is no incentive to get off of government assistance, because you can't survive in a full time minimum wage job, which is all that a lot of people currently on assistance are qualified to obtain.  If I were in such a position and my personal dilemma came down to feeding my children vs. feeling like a leech, well, the choice would be easy.

----------


## Pravit

You mean your personal dillema would come down to letting your children go hungry vs. feeling like a leech, right, Lindzi?   ::  Or maybe I missed some super witty thing...

----------


## Линдзи

> You mean your personal dillema would come down to letting your children go hungry vs. feeling like a leech, right, Lindzi?   Or maybe I missed some super witty thing...

 Heh.  Yeah, that's what I meant.  I edited the sentence to make it clearer and failed to proofread before re-posting.  Thanks, Pravit   ::

----------


## mike

> * The 4.7 million families currently receiving Aid to Families with Dependent Children (AFDC) already have spent, on average, six-and-a-half years on welfare.
>     * When past and estimated future receipts of AFDC are combined, the estimated average length of stay on AFDC, among those families currently receiving benefits, is 13 years.
>     * Among the 4.7 million families currently receiving AFDC, over 90 percent will spend over two years on the AFDC caseload. More than 75 percent will spend over five years on AFDC. 
> Because, you know, nobody leeches off of the government.

 Here's a little tip the next time you want to make an argument:  cite your source so it can be verified.  Here's another little tip:  read the paper you're pretending to have read so you can avoid looking like a total idiot when you misinterpret something.  What you're quoting is a secondary source (the conservative think tank Heritage Foundation) describing *the pre-1996 state of welfare*.  Did you travel back in a time machine 8 years ago to when your argument was valid (depending on the reliability of the Heritage Foundation--which is far from spotless)?  Because I'm still here in the present where the Welfare Reform Act passed through Congress in 1996 and eliminated the questionable statistics you've quoted.  For the benefit of anyone else who almost halfway believed smartdude was capable of argument, here is where his quote comes from: "How Welfare Harms Kids," Robert Rector, article dated _June 5, 1996_. 
Here's my third little tip:  never, never use the name "smartdude" again for anything.  Please.   ::   How about "thatdude" or "somedude" instead?

----------


## BlackMage

I was young, naive, and probably high or something.

----------


## BlackMage

And if I want to win an argument, of course I'm going to use a source that agrees with me.

----------


## mike

Marry me, BlackMage.

----------


## Dogboy182

> I was young, naive, and probably high or something.

 Сорняк, anyone ?

----------


## Friendy

> Сорняк, anyone ?

 "Трава" или "травка" .    ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Сорняк, anyone ?   "Трава" или "травка" .

 
Спасибо! Но знаю уж. Это было на шутку. Мы с Aleksey всегда говорим "Sornyak" =).

----------


## julia95

Mike, can you tell me more about that welfare reform act?   I believe that in many states, you can now only request welfare for a total of 1 year, for example, in cases where a woman is pregnant and unable to work.  Can you tell me if this is true?

----------


## BlackMage

> Marry me, BlackMage.

 I oppose gay marriage even more than I oppose welfare.
...
Unless you spelled mieke, and you're hot like mieke in that movie I watched.

----------


## Kimberloo

[quote=Kamion]Can some friend(l)y person out there tell me what "canister" means. I think it

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

Uh, this _is_ a year old, you know. Not generally good form to bring up such old threads. Just a tip!  ::

----------


## charlestonian

Welfare is  ... [Edited. L.]

----------


## charlestonian

Why was my comment edited? I told the truth.
 And, there was not a single bad word in it... I thought there is such thing as "freedom of speech..." No?

----------


## Dobry

I haven't been monitoring this thread. 
Obviously, I've missed out on all the fun and frolic.   
I'll keep a "weather-eye" to the forum.    ::

----------

